
High-Speed Pool and Billiards Video Clips - Tomte
https://billiards.colostate.edu/high-speed-video/
======
crazygringo
I randomly watched a few of these... and they just seem to be what I'd expect,
a cue hits a ball or a ball hits a cushion.

Are there any that are particularly noteworthy or counterintuitive? Without
context or guidance, I'm not sure what the value is supposed to be here...
would love to understand what I'm missing!

~~~
thedirt0115
The author was a mechanical engineering professor who loves pool. These slow
motion videos are more physics demonstrations than instructional.

Not many people know how to jump the cue ball legally, and even fewer know how
to control the spin on a jump shot, so I thought these different jumps were
interesting: [https://billiards.colostate.edu/high-speed-
video/hsv-7-23/](https://billiards.colostate.edu/high-speed-video/hsv-7-23/)
[https://billiards.colostate.edu/high-speed-
video/hsv-7-24/](https://billiards.colostate.edu/high-speed-video/hsv-7-24/)
[https://billiards.colostate.edu/high-speed-
video/hsv-7-25/](https://billiards.colostate.edu/high-speed-video/hsv-7-25/)

If you're looking for more instructional videos, check out the normal speed
ones on [https://billiards.colostate.edu/normal-
video/](https://billiards.colostate.edu/normal-video/)

~~~
ianai
They appear to be good videos for seeing the real time physics at play. If you
want to cue ball to not fall into the pocket on a direct shot then it needs to
be spinning backwards from the direction you push it, for instance. That
particular video showed the needed spin and actions at play well.

To really appreciate this content might need a little basics course on
billiards. It’d probably be really useful for someone practicing a hobby and
trying to get tactics practiced and analyzed.

------
floatingatoll
Useful context from the subtitle:

> _Super slow motion clips supports "The Illustrated Principles of Pool and
> Billiards"_

Down that rabbit hole a bit further:

[https://drdavebilliards.com/videos/high-speed-
video/](https://drdavebilliards.com/videos/high-speed-video/)

> _The HSV DVD contains numerous narrated super-slow-motion video clips filmed
> with a special high-speed video camera._

I note a (c) 2007 on the DVD's label image on the website, which probably
explains the video quality.

Given that there are at least ~25 other instructional DVDs included in various
sets for sale, I get the impression that these videos are essentially online
for free because they're not really useful without either having purchased the
coursework or being enough of an expert that you don't need the coursework
anyways. Still neat, though.

------
thedirt0115
Dr. Dave is awesome. If you like this, you might also like "Amateur Physics
for the Amateur Pool Player" \--
[http://www.sfbilliards.com/Misc/Shepard_apapp.pdf](http://www.sfbilliards.com/Misc/Shepard_apapp.pdf)

------
jedimastert
Dr. Dave is an absolutely fascinating resource about the mechanics of pool, in
an incredibly niche way[0]

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/DrDaveBilliards](https://www.youtube.com/user/DrDaveBilliards)

------
leto_ii
I took a quick look at a few of the videos. While they do provide insight into
cue ball/target ball behavior, they don't seem to show how to achieve the
shots in the first place.

Are there videos that also show how the cue hits the ball?

------
andrewfromx
these are excellent. Now I just need the same series of videos but for
[https://wildlifestudios.com/game-tennis/](https://wildlifestudios.com/game-
tennis/)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
FWIW: Above link is to a tennis computer game.

------
IshKebab
Shame the quality is so low.

